# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 19th - 23rd November 2012

## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has warned that things won't go to plan when his character Nick Tilsley proposes to Leanne Barlow later this month.

Nick decides to pop the question to Leanne (Jane Danson) following some encouragement from Kylie Platt, who urges him to make a commitment to his partner.

Bistro owner Nick is blissfully unaware that a scheming Kylie isn't expecting Leanne to say yes. Instead, Kylie has secretly teamed up with Eva Price (Catherine Tyldesley) in a bid to split up the reunited couple.

Kylie believes that Nick will end things with Leanne if she rejects his proposal, but whether her plan will work out remains to be seen.

Price told All About Soap of the storyline: "Kylie suggests to Nick that he should ask Leanne to marry him, knowing full well that Leanne would say no. Kylie doesn't want them to be together, she hates Leanne! Leanne looks down her nose at Kylie and she wants payback."

He continued: "Kylie persuades him that Leanne would love it if he made a grand gesture and popped the question at the Bistro - but of course, that couldn't be further from the truth.

"Nick ignores all his own instincts and decides to go ahead with proposing to Leanne."

Asked whether Leanne will accept, the actor replied: "It's not likely. In fact, I think she'll react very badly. Nick is optimistic, though. He reckons if he asks Leanne to marry him in a public place then she won't be able to turn him down. But I think he's in for a very rude awakening!"

Coronation Street airs the proposal on Monday, November 19.

----------


## alan45

Episode 7999: Monday 19 November at 7.30 - 8pm 

Evaâs jealousy spirals out of control. 
Kirsty grows suspicious of Tyrone. 
And Lewis sets out to take advantage. 

*** 

Episode 8000: Monday 19 November at 8.30 - 9pm 

Nick falls into Eva and Kylieâs trap. 
Fizâs concerns grow for Tyrone. 
Rob tries to make amends. 

** 
Episode 8001: Wednesday 21 November at 7.30 â 8.30pm 

Fiz feels the full extent of Kirstyâs anger. 
Leanne makes a big decision. 
David drops a bombshell. 

Episode 8002: Friday 23 November at 7.30 - 8pm 

Fiz points the finger at Kirsty but will anyone believe her? 
David doesnât get the answer he was looking for. 
Sophieâs making progress with Jenna. 


Episode 8003: Friday 9 November at 8.30 - 9pm 

Will Fiz be vindicated? 
David feels like heâs losing Kylie. 
Eva struggles to hold it together

----------

annique (07-11-2012), Dazzle (07-11-2012), Glen1 (07-11-2012), janicegranger (08-11-2012), loubooboo (08-11-2012), Pussycat1one (14-11-2012), sarah c (07-11-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Fiz points the finger at Kirsty but will anyone believe her?


Tina and Tommy will!

----------


## parkerman

> Fiz points the finger at Kirsty but will anyone believe her?


Tommy and Tina will!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has revealed that her character Fiz Stape will be left "shaken" by Kirsty Soames's upcoming revenge scheme.

Last month, it emerged that Kirsty will deliberately cause a nasty injury to Fiz's hand at Underworld as she is fed up with her interference when it comes to Tyrone Dobbs.

When Fiz's machine breaks at the factory and she tries to fix it, she ends up getting her hand trapped after Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) secretly switches the power back on.

At first, Kirsty pretends to be concerned for Fiz and even heads to hospital with her, but she later makes it obvious that she was responsible.

McAlpine, confirming the storyline, told What's On TV: "Kirsty continues to look after Fiz and stays with her while she is treated at the hospital and even returns home with her. She is quite sinister and when she finally leaves, Fiz is quite shaken by Kirsty's behaviour.

"Fiz has now seen how scary Kirsty can be with her own eyes. Fiz is not soft, she has spent time in prison before, but she has now seen what Tyrone has to cope with when Kirsty gets angry."

She added: "Fiz really cares about Tyrone. Fiz is also very stubborn and has a sense of justice. She will probably want to see this through to the end - she wants the truth to come out. She wants Tyrone to be happy and feels this can never be the case while he is still involved with Kirsty."

Tyrone confided in Fiz regarding Kirsty's domestic abuse a few weeks ago, but he currently feels unable to leave his violent partner in case he loses access to their daughter Ruby.

Coronation Street airs Fiz's injury scenes in a fortnight's time.

----------

Glen1 (08-11-2012)

----------


## janicegranger

Whats davids bombshell?

----------


## Perdita

maybe the salon is going bust?  he mentioned they could not afford for Kylie to get trained as stylist as business had not been good lately ......

----------


## janicegranger

I read somewhere that he wants a baby but kylie doesnt. Dont know if its just a rumor!

----------


## Perdita

> I read somewhere that he wants a baby but kylie doesnt. Dont know if its just a rumor!


I read that too so could be that

----------


## Perdita

*sigh*

----------


## lizann

> Tina and Tommy will!


do they care anymore though

----------


## lizann

so eva wants nick back now

----------


## Perdita

She always has wanted him

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

Over on Coronation Street, Kirsty Soames decides that drastic action is needed to scare off Fiz Stape for good.

Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) becomes increasingly irritated by her Underworld co-worker later this month as Fiz is continuing to interfere in her troubled relationship with Tyrone Dobbs.

Determined that Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) should stay away from Tyrone, a crazed Kirsty spots an opportunity when Fiz has problems with material jamming in her machine at the factory.

As Fiz tries to fix the machine, she asks Julie Carp to switch it off at the mains so that she can untangle the cotton. However, while nobody is looking, Kirsty flips the switch back on. Suddenly, Fiz's machine sparks back to life and her hand goes under the needle.


Â© ITV



Â© ITV



Â© ITV


Pretending to be concerned for Fiz, Kirsty immediately takes control by claiming that Julie must have mistakenly switched off the wrong machine. She then offers to take Fiz to hospital, doing the perfect job of covering up her involvement.

Once the feuding colleagues arrive at A&E, however, Kirsty drops the caring faÃ§ade - hinting to Fiz that she is responsible for her injury and things could get worse if she doesn't back off from Tyrone. But can Fiz prove what Kirsty has done?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes in an hour-long episode on Wednesday, November 21 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2012), tammyy2j (12-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has admitted that his character Nick Tilsley sees Leanne Barlow's upcoming proposal as his "final chance" to secure a long-term future with her.

Next week's episodes see Nick ask Leanne (Jane Danson) to marry him after being manipulated by Kylie Platt and Eva Price, and although she initially fails to give an answer, Leanne later makes amends by publicly popping the question to Nick at The Rovers.

The couple's talk of commitment comes just as Nick is feeling insecure as Leanne doesn't seem entirely pleased when her divorce from ex-partner Peter comes through.

Price told itv.com of the storyline: "He starts to notice something different in her behaviour and he doesn't know what is going on, so he starts probing her and probing her until eventually she tells him that her divorce from Peter has come through.

"There has been no discussion at all about Peter in the last four months, so immediately Nick is suspicious and wants to know what else she is keeping from him, and he also wants to know what the big deal is. This should not be something that bothers Leanne in his mind. He thinks she should be pleased."

He continued: "[Nick] doesn't understand why she has kept it from him. He is concerned that she still loves Peter. If it was completely innocent and Peter didn't matter to her, why would she react? If you hate someone or love someone then you react. If you are indifferent to them it doesn't matter to you.

"She is hiding it and when he picks her up on it, she vehemently defends herself and insists it means nothing to her - but all Nick is hearing is that she still cares."

Price added that Nick grabs the opportunity with both hands when Leanne asks him to marry her.

He said: "That is a really hard twist, but I think Nick just thinks this is his only chance - she is asking him and don't think too much about it, it might be the final chance he has to win her from Peter.

"And Peter is not here - he has no idea that problem is just around the corner! That is the other thing about Nick - he takes something when he sees it, he grabs it."

Peter and Carla will be heading back to the cobbles in December.

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I kinda feel sorry for Nick I dont think Leanne truly loves him like she does Peter

----------


## alan45

Monday


Still crushed by Rob's betrayal, Eva thanks Nick for being there for her. Eva says that she's going to start looking for another job, but Nick advises that she shouldn't let Rob beat her - she should go to the factory with her head held high and show him what he's missing. Taking his advice, Eva dresses to impress and heads to work, where she tells the girls all about sleazy Rob's two-timing exploits. Rob is left humiliated, and Michelle is still clearly unimpressed by the pass he made at her. 

Back at The Rovers, Eva is downbeat. However, when Stella confides in her that she is worried Leanne doesn't love Nick as much as she makes out, Eva's ears prick up. With the cogs whirring once again, Eva confides in Kylie - Nick deserves better than Leanne and she's going to split them up!

Meanwhile, when Tyrone gets a text from one of the mums at baby group, Kirsty thinks nothing of it. However, when the factory girls start winding her up about Tyrone being surrounded by yummy mummies, Kirsty broods. Back at home, she goes through Tyrone's texts. When she spots one signed off with a kiss, her blood starts to boil.

Elsewhere, Kylie promises David that she'll get the night off from the Bistro so she can spend an evening with him and Max. However, when work is too busy, David rows with Kylie for letting him down again. Kylie also fumes when Leanne has a pop about her parenting skills.

Also, Tommy hands Tyrone Â£2,000 of the money he owes. Ty is surprised that Tommy can afford so much. Tommy snaps at him and there's an air of sadness over a friendship lost.

Finally, Lewis manages to get Gail to do his laundry.

Eva tries to persuade Kylie that Leanne doesn't really love Nick and is simply using him as a meal ticket. Kylie isn't convinced, but when Leanne catches her knocking back the remains of a customer's bottle of wine and tears a strip off her, Kylie tells Eva that she'll help her win Nick. The pair decide that they need to expose Leanne's feelings, so Kylie is going to persuade Nick to propose - she's certain Leanne will decline! 

Later, Nick apologises to Kylie about the way Leanne kicked off. He opens up and shares his concerns that Leanne doesn't feel the same as he does regarding their relationship. Kylie grabs her chance and tells him to propose, claiming that Leanne likes grand gestures. 

When Eva backs up Kylie's suggestion, Nick decides there is no time to lose, and when all the family are gathered at the Bistro, he prepares to go down on bended knee. Will he get the answer he wants, or has Eva's plan worked?

Meanwhile, Kirsty rails at Tyrone over the text message, telling him that he can stay away from the baby group and the birthday party he was hoping to take Ruby to. Tyrone starts to bite back, but a dangerous glint in Kirsty's eye soon makes him back off. When he informs Fiz what happened, she advises him to tell Kirsty he's going to the party and she can like it or lump it. Will he put his foot down?

Elsewhere, miffed that his night out isn't going to happen, David plays pirates with Max instead. He is irked when Gail comments that since Kylie is so career minded, it's a good job David has taken so well to parenting. Later, when Kylie returns, she agrees with Gail - she thinks David is the best dad Max could ever wish for. And this starts David thinking...

Also, Rob makes his peace with Michelle and Steve.



Wednesday

Hour-long episode


Tyrone defies Kirsty and heads to the kids' party with Ruby. Over at the factory, Fiz has a go at Kirsty for brow-beating Tyrone. Kirsty gives her short shrift and storms home for lunch. She is alarmed when Tyrone isn't there, and when he doesn't answer his phone, she is certain that he has gone to the baby group after all. Kirsty finds him at the class and demands that he comes home with her now.

Back on the street, Kirsty rails at Tyrone for disobeying her wishes, and for talking to Fiz when she warned him not to. Leaving Tyrone shaken, she heads back to Underworld where she is faced by Rob wanting to know why she is late. 

Later, Fiz has problems with material jamming in her machine. As she tries to fix it, she asks Julie to switch it off at the mains so she can untangle the cotton. While nobody is looking, Kirsty switches it back on. Fiz's machine sparks back to life and her hand goes under the needle. 


Kirsty immediately takes control, pointing out that Julie must have mistakenly switched off the wrong machine. She offers to take Fiz to hospital, but once at A&E, she drops the caring faÃ§ade - making it clear that she is responsible for the incident and if Fiz doesn't back off Tyrone, next time it will be far worse. Fiz is shaken. 

Returning home to the street, Fiz tells Tyrone what really happened, begging him to leave Kirsty for Ruby's sake as well as his own. Despite everything he knows about Kirsty's anger issues, will Tyrone believe she is capable of such psychotic behaviour?

Meanwhile, Nick is gutted after Leanne's stunned silence following his proposal, making it clear that his concerns about her feelings for him were justified. Kylie feels guilty for what she has done, while Gail curses Leanne. At the Bistro, Eva is only too happy to provide Nick with a shoulder to cry on. He accepts as Eva preens, delighted her plan is working. 


However, after heart-to-hearts with Ken and Simon, Leanne summons Nick to The Rovers, where she tells him how much she loves him and asks him to marry her. Will it be enough to rid Nick of his doubts, and how will a gutted Eva respond?

Elsewhere, as Jenna makes Sophie practise walking on crutches, she is pushing her hard but it's clear that they enjoy other's company. When Sally and Kevin turn up, Sophie has brilliant news - she can finally go home. Back on the street, Sophie makes a point of reassuring Ryan that everything is fine, and he is relieved to see her back.

Also today, Beth is unimpressed by the factory girls' efforts on her birthday, while David has finished mulling over what Kylie said about his parenting skills and he has a suggestion that is going to knock her sideways.


Friday

Tyrone ponders Fiz's accusation against Kirsty. Over at the factory, Fiz voices her suspicions to Michelle and Rob, who hold an emergency meeting over the sewing machine incident. Julie is in a state blaming herself, while Kirsty continues to play the concerned colleague. Rob and Michelle then interview Kirsty and ask if she tampered with Fiz's machine, but she plays the innocent and Rob is satisfied with her answers. 

Off the hook, Kirsty tells Fiz how much she is enjoying the fact that everyone believes her version of events. A seething Fiz eyes the phone, before deciding that she has to take drastic action. As the police arrive at Underworld, how will Kirsty react?

Meanwhile, David sulks after Kylie has made it clear that she doesn't want a baby with him yet. The couple row and Kylie heads off to work, where she confides in Nick. Reluctantly Nick agrees to have a word with his brother, reasoning that the timing might not be right to have another child. David is furious that Kylie has been talking to Nick, and heads home to have it out with his wife.

Elsewhere, Leanne throws herself into organising an engagement party. She invites Stella and a less-than-enthusiastic Eva. After she goes, Stella warns Eva not to start interfering as far as Leanne and Nick are concerned. In response, Eva smiles sweetly like butter wouldn't melt...

Also, Sophie attends a physio session with Jenna before persuading her to give her a lift home. Is Sophie developing a crush on Jenna?


The girls are agog and Kirsty is bottling her rage as the police officer interviews her about the incident with Fiz's sewing machine. Kirsty pretends to be incensed at the injustice. In the end, without any actual evidence against Kirsty, there is no case and the matter is closed. Fiz is frustrated. 

When Tyrone hears about Fiz's accusations, he is horrified and calls at Number 5 to confront her, insisting that Kirsty is innocent and she has no right to make false allegations. Tyrone claims that if she persists, it will be the end of their friendship. Suddenly, there is a knock at the door - it's Kirsty. Panic-stricken, Tyrone hides in the kitchen. But when he overhears just what Kirsty has to say to Fiz, will the scales fall from his eyes?

Meanwhile, after rowing with Kylie, David storms out, refusing to go to Nick's engagement party. Later, Max asks where David is, bringing it home to Kylie how tight the bond is between her son and her husband. As they finally iron out their differences, David tells her that he just wants to make their family complete. With David's self-pity mounting, will Kylie find herself reaching a decision she could live to regret?

Elsewhere, Nick and Leanne's engagement party is in full swing at the Bistro. Eva arrives with Stella and a very fixed grin as they toast the happy couple. But as Nick makes a speech about how much he loves Leanne, will Eva be able to mask her true feelings? Or is her bitterness towards Leanne about to come pouring out?

Also, Jenna calls at the Websters' house with some exercise sheets for Sophie. Sophie is delighted to see her, while Jenna tells Sally and Kevin that their daughter is making good progress.

----------

Brucie (14-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kirsty Soames is back to her controlling ways this evening (November 19) as she becomes paranoid over Tyrone's visits to the local baby group.

Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) has seemed calmer than usual towards Tyrone recently, but her mood takes a turn for the worse when the factory girls tease her about Tyrone (Alan Halsall) spending so much time with 'yummy mummies'.

Fearing they could be onto something, Kirsty later checks Tyrone's phone and is horrified to see that one of the mothers has sent him a text message signed off with a kiss.

True to form, Kirsty completely overreacts to the text and warns Tyrone that he'll have to stay away from the group from now on. Will Tyrone stand up to Kirsty or obey her latest demand?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Kirsty Soames faces police questioning this evening (November 23) over Fiz Stape's recent injury at the factory.

Still in shock after Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) caused the 'accident' with her machine at Underworld, Fiz heads into work to let Rob and Michelle know who was responsible. When they fail to take her accusations seriously, a stressed-out Fiz contacts the police instead.

Having heard what Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) has to say, two officers turn up at the factory and announce that they want to speak to all of the workers - with Kirsty at the top of their list.

Kirsty is shocked that Fiz has taken things so far, but will she be able to hide her guilt when quizzed over the allegation she is facing?

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2D1MhhFAR

----------

